

Ask HN: How to promote my website? - ammar_hameed

Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;ve built a website that provide a very good service for everyone, especially for experts&#x2F;influencers with many amazing features.<p>Now I&#x27;m trying to promote it but as you all know it&#x27;s not an easy task to do. I&#x27;ve searched a lot and all tips are good and I&#x27;ve been following each one of them with no success so far. I&#x27;ve contacted a lot of bloggers and still doing so actually, I tried publishing on slashdot but it looks like it&#x27;s getting rejected. My co-founder is attending a bloggers&#x2F;hackers event trying to promote the site with many people.<p>Is there anything we are missing or we should do better? and how can we get the big websites talking about it?<p>Thanks,
======
wsieroci
You could try increase search traffic to your site by trying to position your
site in Google for some specific niche keywords. You can use my tool:
[http://metrics11.com](http://metrics11.com) to find right keywords. But you
will have to wait for effect some time though and it depends on backlinks your
site will gain in the future.

~~~
ammar_hameed
awesome tool, thanks

------
sawyer1708
Your target audience (Experts, SME, anyone with followers) is too wide a
category. Try and start with a specific niche. Visit forums about the niche.
Participate there and post your website. See if people start using it and
continue to do so.

~~~
ammar_hameed
ok will start doing that, thank you :)

------
sawyer1708
Clickable - [http://www.faqrobo.com/](http://www.faqrobo.com/)

------
leephillips
You could try telling people who are already listening to you, like us here,
where your website is.

~~~
ammar_hameed
I thought this will be treated as a spam :). it's www.faqrobo.com

------
ammar_hameed
Please note that the website is www.faqrobo.com, and this is our blog,
blog.faqrobo.com

~~~
syerram2
some immediate feedback - take it for what it is. I was a little confused by
the title: "The biggest, fattest, online FAQ" \- Why would I care about FAQs?
FAQs are boring, hard to find on most websites & not really an option any more
on most web apps. I want immediate answers to my questions - so maybe changing
your messaging around that. Moving away from FAQs to something along the lines
of Yahoo Answers..

~~~
ammar_hameed
Thank you for you feedback :). The idea behind the website is that we're
trying to have all FAQs in one place, it could be about anything, health,
life, technology, etc. For example you are an experienced web designed and
people always ask you the same questions, now you can put them in your page
and everyone can read see it. This page is a good example
[http://www.faqrobo.com/tash](http://www.faqrobo.com/tash)

------
namenotrequired
Who's your target audience? Where have you spoken to them in person before?

~~~
ammar_hameed
Experts, SME, anyone with followers who can be asked question and provide an
answer. I don't really know the bloggers, I've been visiting some their blog
and contact them by email.

~~~
namenotrequired
Aha! I recommend you stop trying to ask them to promote it (for now at least)
and start asking if your website solves a problem for them.

~~~
ammar_hameed
Thanks, Actually we did that, My co-founder attended blogger events and he got
nothing but positive comments.

------
namenotrequired
PS you should probably add the prefix "Ask HN:" to the title :)

~~~
ammar_hameed
Just did, thanks :)

